# GILLO GT Risers Family - Changing the game!



## UK_Stretch

Wow. Now that’s a bit different. Congratulations Vittorio et al some a bit more right brain. If I was in the market I’d try all three. (Wasn’t there a Bernardini back in the 1990s that had a pivoting pocket?)

Is the Formula GT27 just an ILF25 with a different pocket? If so can you buy the bits to swap from one to the other?

Stretch


----------



## Vittorio

UK_Stretch said:


> Wow. Now that’s a bit different. Congratulations Vittorio et al some a bit more right brain. If I was in the market I’d try all three. (Wasn’t there a Bernardini back in the 1990s that had a pivoting pocket?)
> 
> Is the Formula GT27 just an ILF25 with a different pocket? If so can you buy the bits to swap from one to the other?
> 
> Stretch


You are right, the Formula 27 just differs from ILF 25 by the pockets, only. But for the time being we will provide different pockets to make the change to certified delaers only ... and even before that , first we need to write a manual about the change, so it will take some time. 
Anyhow, yes, GT also means --- GILLO Transformer :smile:


----------



## UK_Stretch

Cool. I like that approach.

I hope you sell a bundle!

Stretch


----------



## Vittorio

UK_Stretch said:


> Cool. I like that approach.
> 
> I hope you sell a bundle!
> 
> Stretch


Thanks! Basically is already happening ....


----------



## limbwalker

This riser (the GT 27") has already put my old beloved SKY Jack carbon limbs (that saw action in Athens) back into play by allowing me to shoot them at 45# rather than the 49# in '04. 

I've been shooting the riser for several weeks, and it is a very smooth and quiet riser. The limb weight (and angle) adjustment system are unlike any other I've seen.


----------



## Jim C

limbwalker said:


> This riser (the GT 27") has already put my old beloved SKY Jack carbon limbs (that saw action in Athens) back into play by allowing me to shoot them at 45# rather than the 49# in '04.
> 
> I've been shooting the riser for several weeks, and it is a very smooth and quiet riser. The limb weight (and angle) adjustment system are unlike any other I've seen.


I just ordered one, I cannot shoot a recurve bow anymore but I want my archers to get a chance to check it out. The increased adjustability of limb weight is something I see as very beneficial


----------



## limbwalker

Jim, those are the limbs YOU turned me on to all those years ago, and that Ann herself sold me. Still shooting after 16 years!


----------



## beleg2

Congratulations, the best products always!!!
I will get one soon just to try it. LOL

One question: AreiIntegrated shock absorbers legal for WA barebow division?

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Jim C

limbwalker said:


> Jim, those are the limbs YOU turned me on to all those years ago, and that Ann herself sold me. Still shooting after 16 years!


 I still have lots of SKY jack limbs and Conquest limbs. well made stuff. I have a set of 27 short SJ carbon limbs that 7 kids have won state titles with in the 20 years I have had them


----------



## ThomVis

The two holes on the bottom half where in the picture the UFO/Hammers are mounted; sight mounting holes for cloud?


----------



## MrPhil

Really interesting concept! I wonder if the connection between riser and limb pocket will turn out as a weak spot? Is the dampener placed below the pocket partly for this reason?


----------



## archeryal

Looks like a rubber ball shock absorber under the base of the limb pocket. I'm pretty sure that would not be legal for barebow (but I never imagined they'd accept the "hammers" while a weight on a 1" rod is not acceptable.)


----------



## Vittorio

archeryal said:


> Looks like a rubber ball shock absorber under the base of the limb pocket. I'm pretty sure that would not be legal for barebow (but I never imagined they'd accept the "hammers" while a weight on a 1" rod is not acceptable.)


22.3.6.1.
Vibration dampeners fitted as part of the bow are permitted provided that they do not have stabilisers.

Anyhow, that "rubber ball" is a syntetic rubber cylindric tube that acts as a spring to compress up the floating pockets during full range of adjustment. The vibraiton damping effect is a secondary welcome function to the primary one.


----------



## Gregjlongbow

Wow! That actually is new. Looks cool too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Can you speak about the 30% adjustment and how riser geometries are affected? Can you give us a sense of how a modular limb pocket affects overall flex of the system? It's interesting that you decided maximum flexibility was a superior choice to the simplicity and close tolerances of the Zenit, or BMG Extreme.


----------



## Maggiemaebe

So if my thinking is right on this for the ultra long draw length folks...it should be possible to make a 29" Formula riser by buying a 27" ILF and having it retrofitted with the Formula pockets. Is that true?

If so, this really opens up options for these folks that the big two manufacturers have been ignoring in favor of catering to the masses (I honestly can't blame them for that either as we're all trying to make a buck - Gillo has just chosen a different business model/clientele to cater to).

For beginner/intermediate archers, I can see the adjustability being really nice to put off buying limbs every #4 as they grow as possibly expand this to #6 or maybe even #8 - well done!

I'm excited to see reviews and what the rigidity of the pivot system is like! LW - are you working on this for us ?


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal

Great review from our Exclusive USA Distributor :


----------



## bobnikon

Maggiemaebe said:


> So if my thinking is right on this for the ultra long draw length folks..*.it should be possible to make a 29" Formula riser by buying a 27" ILF *and having it retrofitted with the Formula pockets. Is that true?
> 
> If so, this really opens up options for these folks that the big two manufacturers have been ignoring in favor of catering to the masses (I honestly can't blame them for that either as we're all trying to make a buck - Gillo has just chosen a different business model/clientele to cater to).
> 
> For beginner/intermediate archers, I can see the adjustability being really nice to put off buying limbs every #4 as they grow as possibly expand this to #6 or maybe even #8 - well done!
> 
> I'm excited to see reviews and what the rigidity of the pivot system is like! LW - are you working on this for us ?


Or a 31" Formula using the 29" ILF...


----------



## Z3R0

I want one. No black on black option?

The grey looks very nice anyway, probably go for that one.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vittorio

Italian taste, my daughter Carla decided that Black riser with Black pockets was not enough nice and minimizing design cosmetic, so ... no Black/Black!
Bit as spoiler, we are now testing Black pockets on Brown riser for the 29" version, and it looks great, so may be next year you may also get this option.
But we know archers, soon or later they will startt asking for Silver and Blue pockets too... we will never be able to make everyone fully happy.


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> Or a 31" Formula using the 29" ILF...


Presently we do not authorize changing ILF pockets to Formula pockets on 27" ILF and 29" ILF risers, for the logical reason thatthere is not enopgh experience about these extreme transformations, yet. Time wil tell if they can be made safely. 

Pls note that 27" Formula is a commercial definition, as mechanically GT Formula risers are > 2.5" longer than correspnding ILF version. We couild even call them 28" Formula, considering the real lenght

So the extreme theoretic transformation at presen is going to make an almost 32" Formula riser. If NBA players will choose Archery as second sport, we will consider it faster ...


----------



## Vittorio

Maggiemaebe said:


> ....
> For beginner/intermediate archers, I can see the adjustability being really nice to put off buying limbs every #4 as they grow as possibly expand this to #6 or maybe even #8 - well done!


Yes, and this is changing the game also for limbs makers, 4# increments should be the standard for limbs for GT risers and we are exactly going this way in the development of our GTL 88 limbs


----------



## Maggiemaebe

Vittorio said:


> Yes, and this is changing the game also for limbs makers, 4# increments should be the standard for limbs for GT risers and we are exactly going this way in the development of our GTL 88 limbs


Oh my...why must you tease us so Vittorio?


----------



## Vittorio

Maggiemaebe said:


> Oh my...why must you tease us so Vittorio?


My hope was to introduce the GTL 88 limbs at same tiem as the GT, but development went longer than expected... so another couple of months at least to start talking seriously about them....


----------



## Z3R0

Vittorio said:


> Italian taste, my daughter Carla decided that Black riser with Black pockets was not enough nice and minimizing design cosmetic, so ... no Black/Black!
> Bit as spoiler, we are now testing Black pockets on Brown riser for the 29" version, and it looks great, so may be next year you may also get this option.
> But we know archers, soon or later they will startt asking for Silver and Blue pockets too... we will never be able to make everyone fully happy.


Fair enough. I tend to prefer a neutral or mostly neutral coloured riser and to leave the colour for my accessories, but obviously if you expect a lot of customers to be shooting it barebow then they don't have as many accessories to add colour with 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## TER

#Gillogoldmedal said:


> Great review from our Exclusive USA Distributor :


Gee-low. Vittorio, is that the correct way to pronounce Gillo?


----------



## Vittorio

TER said:


> Gee-low. Vittorio, is that the correct way to pronounce Gillo?


Gee-l-low ... may be ...


----------



## TER

Vittorio said:


> Gee-l-low ... may be ...


I was hoping for a more definitive answer.


----------



## levgelb

So, about the limb-adjustment range: if I have Korean manufactured limbs marked 40 pounds, is the accessible range from 40 to to 1.3*40 = 52 ? Or is it from 34 to 46, or something else?


----------



## alithearcher

I wonder how the geometry of the grip compares to other risers? It looks like it's a low grip (at least compared to Win & Win TFT or ATF) which is what I'm looking for, but difficult tell from pictures. Any insight?


----------



## Rael84

If the grip is the same as the G1 it is moderately low but has a wider base than the win&win grip with a slightly thicker throat.


----------



## limbwalker

Rael84 said:


> If the grip is the same as the G1 it is moderately low but has a wider base than the win&win grip with a slightly thicker throat.


And if that doesn't work, there are only about 1000 grips out there that will fit the GT. It uses the same tried-and-true "Avalon" grip platform from the 90's. I have a 25 year old plastic Avalon grip on mine at the moment in fact. This IMO was a great decision by Vittorio, partly motivated by the fact that Michele has used a ball grip for years that fits the old Avalon grip platform, which includes the BEST risers and quite a few others. 

Paul Jager has probably thrown away more grips that would fit this riser, than any of us will ever see.


----------



## grantmac

levgelb said:


> So, about the limb-adjustment range: if I have Korean manufactured limbs marked 40 pounds, is the accessible range from 40 to to 1.3*40 = 52 ? Or is it from 34 to 46, or something else?


My question as well.


----------



## Z3R0

According to the LAS video, it's more like 34-46# on a 40# limb.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vittorio

Nominal 40# ---> Total range 40 x 30%= 12# ---> Ap


Code:




prox 34# to 46#
Just indication, of course, but for sure you can forget about all those questions "are those X brand limbs rated at 28", 26" or whatever", as GT riser will take care of the probelm for you . Get something similar to the poundage you want , and simply go on with the GT adjustment.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

What is the amount of travel in the limb tip from low poundage setting to high poundage setting? In other words, change in deflex might be?


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal

On November 16, at 10.00 AM in Eindhoven, Netherland, during Kings of Archery / JVD Open competition, Introduction Seminar about GT risers Family 

#teamgillo archers competing there with the GT riser:

Recurve Men: Michele Frangilli, Marco Seri
Recurve Women: Carla Fragilli, Annalisa Agamennoni
BareBow Men: Daniele Bellotti
Barebow Women: Cinzia Noziglia, Eleonora Strobbe


----------



## Cuthbert

limbwalker said:


> And if that doesn't work, there are only about 1000 grips out there that will fit the GT. It uses the same tried-and-true "Avalon" grip platform from the 90's. I have a 25 year old plastic Avalon grip on mine at the moment in fact. This IMO was a great decision by Vittorio, partly motivated by the fact that Michele has used a ball grip for years that fits the old Avalon grip platform, which includes the BEST risers and quite a few others.
> 
> Paul Jager has probably thrown away more grips that would fit this riser, than any of us will ever see.


So that was you combing through my dumpster! JK. I assume the same grip will work Vittorio?


----------



## tassie_devil

I like it. My Winact VTs shoot heavier than I thought they would so 30lb limbs are 35 OTF with the limb bolts barely neutral. I probably have all the increase I need but if I’m forced to have a month off anytime I’ll struggle. Problem solved with the GT.

Now to convince the senate oversight committee... 

PS. Do the UFO thingys come in black? Have only seen orange and silver.

PPS. Aussie distributor?


----------



## tassie_devil

D’oh. Urban archery. AU$1049. No chance with the senate...


----------



## limbwalker

tassie_devil said:


> I probably have all the increase I need but if I’m forced to have a month off anytime I’ll struggle. Problem solved with the GT.


This is a very useful feature with this riser. I'm right there with you, as I haven't been shooting much at all in the past 2 years, and it makes little sense to buy brand new limbs at a time when I'm not shooting much. So this is a great answer for that problem. Likewise, when a young student is looking at limbs, they can plan ahead in 4-6# increments instead of 2# increments. That's going to save some new archers and parents of young archers quite a bit of money.


----------



## Vittorio

Cuthbert said:


> So that was you combing through my dumpster! JK. I assume the same grip will work Vittorio?


Grip compatibility among all our risers a is a MUST fo us.


----------



## Vittorio

tassie_devil said:


> I like it. My Winact VTs shoot heavier than I thought they would so 30lb limbs are 35 OTF with the limb bolts barely neutral. I probably have all the increase I need but if I’m forced to have a month off anytime I’ll struggle. Problem solved with the GT.
> 
> Now to convince the senate oversight committee...
> 
> PS. Do the UFO thingys come in black? Have only seen orange and silver.
> 
> PPS. Aussie distributor?


UFO first production is Gold color only, then Silver wil follow in December. Varla decides, for cosmetic and colors, and she says Black does not show well UFO shapes in pictures. May be next year...


----------



## kshet26

Vittorio, congratulations! From my own experience with production on a (relatively) super-simple part, what you’ve achieved is nothing short of amazing.

I don’t think most archers appreciate the level of costs, blood, sweat, tears, frustration, worry, joy and love it takes to manufacture anything let alone a complete shooting platform.

We’re truly lucky that Gillo, Jager, etc exist.


----------



## tooold

Vittorio, do you have draw length suggestions for the different length risers? Also, do the risers come with a stabilizer mount at the bottom of the inside of the rise (facing the archer). I couldn't quite see this from the Lancaster demonstration.


----------



## wilkinsonk

tooold said:


> Also, do the risers come with a stabilizer mount at the bottom of the inside of the rise (facing the archer). I couldn't quite see this from the Lancaster demonstration.


Per Lancaster's specs on the GT:

3 target side stabilizer bushings,1 archer side stabilizer bushings, all made by Stainless Steel Gold color Titanium Nitride coated

Here's a pic from the Barebow group on FB:


----------



## Vittorio

wilkinsonk said:


> Per Lancaster's specs on the GT:
> 
> 3 target side stabilizer bushings,1 archer side stabilizer bushings, all made by Stainless Steel Gold color Titanium Nitride coated


There are also 2 x 5/16 tapped additional holes on top and back, behind pockets. Soon or later we will have some use for them, but I don't know for what, yet ...


----------



## Lindos

tooold said:


> Vittorio, do you have draw length suggestions for the different length risers?


I am interested in this as well. I especially wonder at which draw length a 29" riser with long limbs (e. g. 74" bow) is supposed to be a superior choice over a 27" riser with long limbs.


----------



## Rylando

wilkinsonk said:


> Per Lancaster's specs on the GT:
> 
> 3 target side stabilizer bushings,1 archer side stabilizer bushings, all made by Stainless Steel Gold color Titanium Nitride coated
> 
> Here's a pic from the Barebow group on FB:
> 
> View attachment 6973007


Hey I recognize that riser!


----------



## Z3R0

That looks so good. I thought I heard in the LAS video that the holes at the bottom of the riser are larger for the UFO v-bar now - does it retain compatibility with weights and covers regardless?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rylando

Z3R0 said:


> That looks so good. I thought I heard in the LAS video that the holes at the bottom of the riser are larger for the UFO v-bar now - does it retain compatibility with weights and covers regardless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


it does, everything that fits the G1 and other risers fit the GT


----------



## wilkinsonk

Rylando; said:


> Hey I recognize that riser!


Sorry, had to poach it from somewhere and didn't want to attribute someone's real name (since maybe they want to stay anonymous on AT). But seriously, what club do you shoot out of? Maybe I'll see that bow this indoor/outdoor season.


----------



## Rylando

wilkinsonk said:


> Sorry, had to poach it from somewhere and didn't want to attribute someone's real name (since maybe they want to stay anonymous on AT). But seriously, what club do you shoot out of? Maybe I'll see that bow this indoor/outdoor season.


T.H.E JOAD club out of Columbus, west of Houston. If you shoot TSAA/USAA shoots you'll see me around  come say hi!

I appreciate the concern! No need to apologize, I'm glad people think it looks as good as I do lol. Vittorio made a good lookin' bow.


----------



## dfrois

This has just gone to the top of my "Riser wish list". Wonderful, out-of-the-box, solid engineering thinking, taken to market with technical (rather than pseudo-fuzzy-tech marketing) reasons. Very well done, Vittorio and Gillo. Congratulations.
DF


----------



## klock379

Holy smoke, the price continues to extremely competitive! Congratulations.


----------



## grndkntrl

*But why no Red Riser option for the 27" ILF variant‽*

Hi Vittorio,

I see from the GT Riser comparison chart that there is no option of a Red colour option for the 27" ILF RH, despite it being available in the other 5 colours and being available for the 25" & 23" ILF variants and the 27" & 25" Formula ones.

Is this simply an oversight for that chart; or will it be a future addition; or is there some other reason behind the omission‽ :sad:

Also will there be any other colour options for the 29" ILF variant, other than Brown? I'd be seriously interested in getting my hands on a Red one! Maybe a custom order‽ :wink:

Cheers,
Glenn


----------



## Oliver Queen

Vittorio,

Beautiful riser! So excited to see this innovation in archery. I currently shoot a Formula Riser with medium limbs for my 27.5” draw length. Would your 27” Formula riser with my current limbs be too long for my draw length? Otherwise, it looks like I’d have to wait until next summer for a 25” Formula GT Riser?

Thank you!

David


----------



## Vittorio

grndkntrl said:


> Hi Vittorio,
> 
> I see from the GT Riser comparison chart that there is no option of a Red colour option for the 27" ILF RH, despite it being available in the other 5 colours and being available for the 25" & 23" ILF variants and the 27" & 25" Formula ones.
> 
> Is this simply an oversight for that chart; or will it be a future addition; or is there some other reason behind the omission‽ :sad:
> 
> Also will there be any other colour options for the 29" ILF variant, other than Brown? I'd be seriously interested in getting my hands on a Red one! Maybe a custom order‽ :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> Glenn


Different colors related to versions are based on our 5 years records about market demand for each riser lenght and color. Red color for 27" G1 has been requested 1 time only in 5 years, 29" forecasted production is quite small at present, can't justify more than one color a the beginning stage.


----------



## Vittorio

Oliver Queen said:


> Vittorio,
> 
> Beautiful riser! So excited to see this innovation in archery. I currently shoot a Formula Riser with medium limbs for my 27.5” draw length. Would your 27” Formula riser with my current limbs be too long for my draw length? Otherwise, it looks like I’d have to wait until next summer for a 25” Formula GT Riser?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> David


Considering you will need to pre-load limbs a bit to get back to your present poundage (depending from 25" formula riser you are coming from) 27" Formula should be OK starting from 27" draw lenght


----------



## MartinOttosson

Vittorio said:


> Different colors related to versions are based on our 5 years records about market demand for each riser lenght and color. *Red color for 27" G1 has been requested 1 time only in 5 years*, 29" forecasted production is quite small at present, can't justify more than one color a the beginning stage.


If I ever see a red 27 G1 in person, I now know that it is a moment to honor


----------



## Vittorio

MartinOttosson said:


> If I ever see a red 27 G1 in person, I now know that it is a moment to honor


If you will see it, it means that beer was too much... Requested does not mean we made it ... never made Red.


----------



## Coodster

Vittorio
Will black color be produced. 

Chad


----------



## Z3R0

Black GT officially more popular than red 27" G1 [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan b.

Black is the new purple.


----------



## bobnikon

All my risers are black. That way when the Chief Financial Officer asks "oh, is that a new riser?" I can answer "Honey, this is my black one..."


----------



## MartinOttosson

bobnikon said:


> All my risers are black. That way when the Chief Financial Officer asks "oh, is that a new riser?" I can answer "Honey, this is my black one..."


Preworn black should be a standard option for all risers. It limits the risk of getting caught with a new riser, and if bad luck still strikes and you have to find an explanation in a pressured situation, you can easily get away with terms like "cheap trashed pro's", "got it for 50 bucks from a sponsored guy" or "it was sticking out of a dumpster but I thought that I could make an effort for the environment and give it a second life".


----------



## Vittorio

Think I have already commented about "full Black" option for the GT somewere, but anyhow here I'm again:

1) This is a dual color model, if we make it full Black, it will not be dual color anymore... 
2) My daughter says archers are sad as they want Black only risers, so she wants archers to be happier people. 
3) We can make risers Black, in future, but may be by that time pockets color will be changed to Silver or Gold, to keep dual color definition
4) Or, we can offer Black only body as spare part for those that want to keep sadness and are ready to pay for the transformation from an happier version. 

Apart from, no Black in the near future


----------



## gibber

I’ll wait for 29” ILF version.


----------



## bobnikon

Vittorio said:


> Think I have already commented about "full Black" option for the GT somewere, but anyhow here I'm again:
> 
> 1) This is a dual color model, if we make it full Black, it will not be dual color anymore...
> *2) My daughter says archers are sad as they want Black only risers, so she wants archers to be happier people. *
> 3) We can make risers Black, in future, but may be by that time pockets color will be changed to Silver or Gold, to keep dual color definition
> 4) Or, we can offer Black only body as spare part for those that want to keep sadness and are ready to pay for the transformation from an happier version.
> 
> Apart from, no Black in the near future


I like this. 

But I am happier when my wife doesn't know how many risers I have. 
I am very sad when she finds out and makes me get rid of some...


----------



## Maggiemaebe

bobnikon said:


> I like this.
> 
> But I am happier when my wife doesn't know how many risers I have.
> I am very sad when she finds out and makes me get rid of some...


Try to think of this as the archery equivalent of monogamy vs. polygamy...it's much easier with only one riser in your life as there are no other risers to get jealous of the attention that another is getting - it just takes some experimentation to find the *right* one :wink:


----------



## grantmac

I'd definitely like gunmetal with black pockets, and if I was paying "new bow money" it'll be ILF 29". I guess I've got time to save up.


----------



## Mike Lawless

I am tempted. But I would be VERY tempted if black was available. I just like black. 

One thing I would like to know is if there is an estimate on the draw weight range of my TradTech 35# limbs, which scale at right at 30# on my G2 riser


----------



## Rylando

The 27" red formula model is a stunner! I love my gunmetal G1 27" and my purple G1 27" but this red one is so nice in the sunlight. Shoots as good as it looks! 

I like that.. black risers make for sad archers, LOL!


----------



## Arcus

If my only reason for buying this is to widen my draw-weight range, I think I would be better off (money-wise) to just buy another set of limbs that would give me my desired draw weight, with the standard 5-10% leeway.


----------



## kentsabrina

Vittorio said:


> archeryal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a rubber ball shock absorber under the base of the limb pocket. I'm pretty sure that would not be legal for barebow (but I never imagined they'd accept the "hammers" while a weight on a 1" rod is not acceptable.)
> 
> 
> 
> 22.3.6.1.
> Vibration dampeners fitted as part of the bow are permitted provided that they do not have stabilisers.
> 
> Anyhow, that "rubber ball" is a syntetic rubber cylindric tube that acts as a spring to compress up the floating pockets during full range of adjustment. The vibraiton damping effect is a secondary welcome function to the primary one.
Click to expand...

Any life span test on that rubber ball? Thx.


----------



## moomooholycow

Looks like there is now a spirited debate about this riser over on the Borders Owner Group..

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal

moomooholycow said:


> Looks like there is now a spirited debate about this riser over on the Borders Owner Group..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk



It seems that Border people is worried about archers using their limbs on GT riser and getting them damaged.
Of course they can declare to their buyers that their limbs are not suitable to be used on the GT risers family. Their choice, only.
GT risers of all sizes at present are already shot by several different people at several draw lenghts and poundage settings, using Win & Win, Hoyt, Uukha, MK limbs of different models with full satisfaction of all users, but we can not exclude that some makers may face more difficulties than others in granting their limbs for use on this totally new solution.

From our side, we are developing a new generation of limbs in cooperation with a major manufacture of limbs, with the objective to grant in future an even larger angle of adjustment on GT riser than the one of this first GT generation. Stay tuned on GILLO Users Group page on Facebook for 2020-2021 developments of our innovative solution.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

What would be the reason for a larger range of weight adjustment? Would not this extra range take a riser geometry to extremes?


----------



## bobnikon

midwayarcherywi said:


> What would be the reason for a larger range of weight adjustment? Would not this extra range take a riser geometry to extremes?


I was wondering what a 30% adjustment means in terms of pocket angle and brace height (or string length).

Vittorio, what have you observed to be the differences at the extremes of adjustment.  Can you get by with the same string?


----------



## kentsabrina

kentsabrina said:


> Vittorio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archeryal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a rubber ball shock absorber under the base of the limb pocket. I'm pretty sure that would not be legal for barebow (but I never imagined they'd accept the "hammers" while a weight on a 1" rod is not acceptable.)
> 
> 
> 
> 22.3.6.1.
> Vibration dampeners fitted as part of the bow are permitted provided that they do not have stabilisers.
> 
> Anyhow, that "rubber ball" is a syntetic rubber cylindric tube that acts as a spring to compress up the floating pockets during full range of adjustment. The vibraiton damping effect is a secondary welcome function to the primary one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any life span test on that rubber ball? Thx.
Click to expand...

Push


----------



## beleg2

GILLO Users Group page on Facebook?
is it this?
https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal/


----------



## Vittorio

beleg2 said:


> GILLO Users Group page on Facebook?
> is it this?
> https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal/


You should look into Groups for "GILLO Gold Meadal Users Group"


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> I was wondering what a 30% adjustment means in terms of pocket angle and brace height (or string length).
> 
> Vittorio, what have you observed to be the differences at the extremes of adjustment. Can you get by with the same string?


ILF adjustment may be, Formula one may need a different string. 
Everything depends from type of limbs and .... your string.

Formula example, Hoyt medium limbs, nominal 36#, measured 34# with 8 3/4 BH
- String 173.5 cm --> Minimum 27.5#, BH 9 1/4 ---> Maximum 39.2#, BH 8.0
Total range: 11.7# without changing the string, 32.5% range over nominal poundage, 34.4% over measured one (remember, it is a 27.5" riser...) 
For sure in this latter case you should not shoot the riser at 8.0 BH, so you will need a shorter string to use it close to peack poundage.


----------



## beleg2

Done!!


----------



## Farfletched

midwayarcherywi said:


> What would be the reason for a larger range of weight adjustment? Would not this extra range take a riser geometry to extremes?


This question asked now twice in the thread and has been left unanswered. And I believe is the elephant in the Gillo love fest room? I would doubt very much that any limb currently available on the market could function at its peak through such a wide change in deflex. Saying that you can achieve 30% adjustment is fine. But what is the loss in efficiency over this range? I would imagine the effective adjustment range for any limb currently on the market will still be in the 10-15% range, while still maintaining efficiency and accuracy? I can still see the value in this range of adjustment for a beginner or for a young archer still growing. But not as a precision piece of gear?


----------



## Vittorio

Farfletched said:


> This question asked now twice in the thread and has been left unanswered. And I believe is the elephant in the Gillo love fest room? I would doubt very much that any limb currently available on the market could function at its peak through such a wide change in deflex. Saying that you can achieve 30% adjustment is fine. But what is the loss in efficiency over this range? I would imagine the effective adjustment range for any limb currently on the market will still be in the 10-15% range, while still maintaining efficiency and accuracy? I can still see the value in this range of adjustment for a beginner or for a young archer still growing. But not as a precision piece of gear?


My son has shot the Italian target champs at 40# instead of 47# and my daughter is trainining now at 31# instead of 37# to prepare for KOA, both with same W&W NS limbs as before and a good tuning, with no "efficiency" problems. Of course, going to extremes needs to know how to adjust tuning properly, but good archers are supposed to be able to do so.
We could make a geometry for more than 40% adjustment quite easily, and some practical combinatuons for the present one are already over 35%, so we have been very prudent limiting it to suggested 30%. 
Useless to conitinue to doubts about a feature that is now available from GT risers for those that need it, if you don't like it, don't use it, if you doubt your limbs can not use it, don't use it, you prefer to go on with old solutions as before, go on, no one is forced to move to GT advanced solution.


----------



## Farfletched

No offence intended Vitorio, just a legitimate question that many that know a little about bow geometry might be asking. Being told to accept it because your relatives are shooting it does not live up to to your usual high standard of factual information. Throwing the toys out of the bath and telling me if We don’t believe it We don’t have to buy it sets off my BS O’meter. I actually like the concept. It potentially solves some of the most frustrating problems the recreational archer faces and probably the most frequent question on forums. Finding the right arrow spine and what poundage should I shoot? Is it also a high performance solution? I guess time will tell.


----------



## UK_Stretch

I think the question that is being asked is how much does the pivot point (which effectively established the bow geometry) move between maximum and minimum weight? So does it change the geometry a lot - like say Hoyt’s HP geometry or is it a small change. It’s impossible to see from the pictures. My guess is small change... maybe a bit more on the Formula.

Either way I wouldn’t worry about it because either way it will shoot better than we can.

Stretch


----------



## Vittorio

UK_Stretch said:


> I think the question that is being asked is how much does the pivot point (which effectively established the bow geometry) move between maximum and minimum weight? So does it change the geometry a lot - like say Hoyt’s HP geometry or is it a small change. It’s impossible to see from the pictures. My guess is small change... maybe a bit more on the Formula.
> 
> Either way I wouldn’t worry about it because either way it will shoot better than we can.
> 
> Stretch


Exactly, Stretch, exactly. In a world were people plays with poundage using the limited range made available by makers for tiller tuning purpose only, sometime forcing limbs to very unatural risky angles, it seems same people is worried about a sytem that preserevs those limbs from damages while adjusting poundage as they only dreamed to be able to do. And, of course, they also cannot trust the reality of a solution tested by olimpians and multi world chmpions archers. Strange world.


----------



## Mike Lawless

Sounds a lot like Harley Davidson purists. The bike doesn't have a certain feature that they say they want, so that feature is introduced in the next model year. Then they complain about it.

I like the idea of more adjustability. Ultimately the end user has to be careful if a certain adjustment exceeds design limitation of their limb choice. That should be on the the end user. But in today's world, some would not want to accept responsibility, and instead blame the manufacturer.


----------



## moomooholycow

Just curious--have you decided what colors the 29" risers are going to come in? I should say, has your daughter decided?


----------



## OneHandClapping

Mike Lawless said:


> Sounds a lot like Harley Davidson purists. The bike doesn't have a certain feature that they say they want, so that feature is introduced in the next model year. Then they complain about it.
> 
> I like the idea of more adjustability. Ultimately the end user has to be careful if a certain adjustment exceeds design limitation of their limb choice. That should be on the the end user. But in today's world, some would not want to accept responsibility, and instead blame the manufacturer.


How would one know whether an adjustment exceeds the design limitation of a particular limb choice? Do limb manufacturers indicate whether their limbs can tolerate the changes made possible by this riser? I know Border has made their feelings clear at least.


----------



## rsarns

What colors will be available on the 27” and when will they be “in stock”?


----------



## Vittorio

rsarns said:


> What colors will be available on the 27” and when will they be “in stock”?


Full table of planned GT risers (at least all those planned up to now) is on GILLLO website at http://www.gilloarchery.it/gt-risers-gillo-archery.html

27" Formula is already a running product
27" ILF wil start shipping to dealers by the 13th of November


----------



## moomooholycow

Aww.. Only Brown and black for the 29? Can't we have at least one fun color?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ H

moomooholycow said:


> Aww.. Only Brown and black for the 29? Can't we have at least one fun color?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


just be glad you shoot right handed


----------



## moomooholycow

Russ H said:


> just be glad you shoot right handed


Interesting point.. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker

The concerns about over-adjustability kinda make me chuckle. It's not like the extra feature prevents anyone from using the riser within the same limited range as every other riser out there. LOL 

Some people would complain if you hung them with a new rope.


----------



## moomooholycow

limbwalker said:


> The concerns about over-adjustability kinda make me chuckle. It's not like the extra feature prevents anyone from using the riser within the same limited range as every other riser out there. LOL
> 
> Some people would complain if you hung them with a new rope.


I'm not sure if these are "complaints," per se; there's a rational level of concern and curiosity when it comes to limbs and keeping them within a reasonable geometry that will assure a that they will be within an acceptable range of operating parameters. It isn't Gillo's "responsibility" to think if everything related to this, so to speak, but i don't see the problem with hashing out the realities of what this radical operating range might be, which might include issues related to safety and operability. Afterall, that's what forums like this exist to accomplish, I would think?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rael84

Changing the limb pocket angle beyond the normal ILF range amounts to the same thing as overdrawing the limbs. We already have a very good idea regarding limb reliability and durability for longer draw lengths -- the only limb manufacturer taking issue with the added adjustment range has very tight guidelines on draw length (which other manufacturers don't). Of course someone with a 32" draw maxing out a GT is going to be in uncharted waters; I think an archer sophisticated enough to be adjusting the GT's limb pockets would have a good appreciation of how it is going to stress the limbs though.


----------



## Farfletched

limbwalker said:


> The concerns about over-adjustability kinda make me chuckle. It's not like the extra feature prevents anyone from using the riser within the same limited range as every other riser out there. LOL
> 
> Some people would complain if you hung them with a new rope.


No hanging required. This entire thread is a sales pitch for someone’s new idea and product. It’s entirely appropriate having posted it in a public forum that questions will be asked. Here is a quote from the thread regarding Hoyts new limb pocket system. Which you could also either use or not use as you choose?

“Is it too soon to take stock of all the "innovations" that are no longer featured on certain risers, or should we wait? 

Hmmm,

Tec bars
Stealth shots
Pivoting limb bolt head
3rd axis limb alignment 
Dowel alignment system
(Formula system?)

what did I miss?

The trouble with constantly innovating is that the features that were once advertised as "innovative" but are later dropped can appear to convict the manufacturer of misleading the consumer. I'm sure that's not their intention, but it can be frustrating for the long-time customer.”

Sound familiar? Is it “too soon” for the Gillo system? Time will tell. But no harm in asking questions surely. I note you admit above that you were part of the testing process for the new product. I guess readers would need to decide for themselves whether that leaves your comment open to bias.


----------



## >--gt-->

> there's a rational level of concern and curiosity when it comes to _ delicate, fiddly, notoriously prone to blowing up in normal use_ limbs


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## moomooholycow

:wink:


----------



## UK_Stretch

I shot *medium* Hoyt F4 and F7 in 27” Formula HP geometry risers. Both shot fine. Neither disassembled themselves even though I am pretty much bang on 32” draw and always shooting x10 at around 44#. These risers are not going to kill a well made set of limbs and I would currently be £700 richer is my Prodigy RX could adjust by 30%.

The only downside of this riser is if you can’t live with the fairly high starting weight. And it doesn’t come is slate or yellow 

Stretch


----------



## Farfletched

UK_Stretch said:


> I shot *medium* Hoyt F4 and F7 in 27” Formula HP geometry risers. Both shot fine. Neither disassembled themselves even though I am pretty much bang on 32” draw and always shooting x10 at around 44#. These risers are not going to kill a well made set of limbs and I would currently be £700 richer is my Prodigy RX could adjust by 30%.
> 
> 
> Stretch


I’m not sure how shooting Hoyt limbs in 2 different Hoyt risers that have a relatively minor difference in geometry guarantees the same limbs cannot be damaged in a riser that has the ability to massively change geometry? That does not fly. It does actually raise an interesting question. Hoyts Warranty states

“ Exclusions from Warranty Coverage.
This Limited Lifetime Warranty covers normal use of the product, and Hoyt does not warrant and is not responsible for:
1. The use of aftermarket products/accessories that alter Hoyt’s specifications or design.”

I’m sure other manufacturers have similar exclusions. Does using the limbs beyond their intended design parameters void the warranty? I don’t really know but I wouldn’t want to be on the other end of that discussion with any manufacturer when my limbs exploded


----------



## Vittorio

It is time to remember that the pivoting point solution for Recurve has been invented at the beginning of the 90's by Gianni Bernardini and sold as Mito riser, were geometry was changing very drastically as it was using same solution used for his compoud bow (world champion in 1997). Then the solution from witch the GT one has been originated and we have chosen to develop has been used first in Fiberwood risers around end 2012 and still in the market in these days, after 7 years, with growing popularity. I have publically thanked Paolo Sabbioni, owner of Fiberbow and Desiner of Fiberwood and Fiberbow risers as inventor of this solution and for the cooperation he has given us in the development of GT risrs floating pocket system. Soon, you will see a Fiberwood riser offered with GILLO GT pockets, and may be a Fiberbow riser with GILLO pockets too. 
Floating pockets solution has therefore been tested for more than 7 years already and used in several European and World 3D championships in Istinctive divisions by archers of different nations , with limbs of any kind. 30% limit has been already pushed much over by traditional archers, with no problems at all, and at present top of the range Fiberwood riser is a 25" one. What we have made is to adapt an existing tested solution to make a Recurve aluminium riser. 

p.s. : I Remember I have posted pictures of Fiberwood riser here many year ago, alredy. This one is from 2013


----------



## UK_Stretch

Farfletched said:


> I’m not sure how shooting Hoyt limbs in 2 different Hoyt risers that have a relatively minor difference in geometry...


HP geometry was typically +5% on standard geometry. Which is not minor. If you think it is normal to shoot medium limbs at 32” then that would be an unusual opinion also. At 32” even in a regular geometry bow that limb is under much more stress (approx -2# Plus 4# on a 38# limb) and HP geometry (+2#) and your already at a 10% increase. You can then wind that up approx 5% (assuming you start in the middle where it is measured). Oh hang on +15% isn’t that the GT adjustment? 

Technically a manufacturer can void the warranty if you use it in a different manufacturers riser. The question is whether they will or not. Most do not. If you want to be certain of warranties don’t mix and match and probably more importantly make sure you have a great relationship with your dealer.

This solution to the wide adjustment range cannot be compared to a 30% adjustment in a conventional system. My guess is that this will cause less stress than the “minor” HP geometry idea. I haven’t handled a GT so I’ll not comment further. Obviously any buyer needs to make their own decision.

Stretch


----------



## Braveheart

Question for Victorio about the 25 inch ILF and 27 inch Formula? Is the 27 inch Formula riser and the 25 inch ILF riser the same lenght (i.e. same riser?) With the difference being the longer Formula limb pocket attchement which would turn the 25 inch handle into a 27 inch Formula riser?


----------



## Rylando

Braveheart said:


> Question for Victorio about the 25 inch ILF and 27 inch Formula? Is the 27 inch Formula riser and the 25 inch ILF riser the same lenght (i.e. same riser?) With the difference being the longer Formula limb pocket attchement which would turn the 25 inch handle into a 27 inch Formula riser?


you are correct. I have a 27" Formula model and a 25" ILF model side by side and the risers are the same length, the difference is in the limb pockets.

The riser changes overall lengths when you swap formula for ILF or ILF for formula


----------



## Farfletched

UK_Stretch said:


> HP geometry was typically +5% on standard geometry. Which is not minor. If you think it is normal to shoot medium limbs at 32” then that would be an unusual opinion also. At 32” even in a regular geometry bow that limb is under much more stress (approx -2# Plus 4# on a 38# limb) and HP geometry (+2#) and your already at a 10% increase. You can then wind that up approx 5% (assuming you start in the middle where it is measured). Oh hang on +15% isn’t that the GT adjustment?
> 
> Technically a manufacturer can void the warranty if you use it in a different manufacturers riser. The question is whether they will or not. Most do not. If you want to be certain of warranties don’t mix and match and probably more importantly make sure you have a great relationship with your dealer.
> 
> This solution to the wide adjustment range cannot be compared to a 30% adjustment in a conventional system. My guess is that this will cause less stress than the “minor” HP geometry idea. I haven’t handled a GT so I’ll not comment further. Obviously any buyer needs to make their own decision.
> 
> Stretch


I believe I wrote relatively minor. 5% compared to 15 or 30 is relatively minor. 5% plus a margin for overdraw etc is also the number around which limbs currently on the market have been designed for many years. And using your example, with your overdraw, HP riser and winding up 5% total of 15% you then get an ADDITIONAL 15% with the GT. Or in other words you can potentially double again the stress compared even to your extreme example. 

Is this too much? I have no idea. That’s my point. And I have not read anything so far other than “I reckon it should be fine” that would give me any confidence. It’s also not my main concern. You mention hoyts HP geometry. At +5% there is a substantial difference in performance and feel compared to the standard riser. What difference in performance and feel will you get from a 30% range? How much of it is going to be useable? Again, I have no idea. And it’s why I asked the question of the OP.


----------



## Braveheart

So would it be possible to make a longer ILF limb attachment so people could have the choice of the whole range of colors? Just a thought. 😁


----------



## UK_Stretch

My understanding is that the GT is 30% adjustable but 15% up and 15% down. Apologies if I have misunderstood. So the stress induced being double that of the overdrawn HP geometry example doesn’t seem right. But as I said I haven’t seen one but remain of the opinion that it wouldn’t put me off the riser. I wouldn’t intentionally buy one to shoot at max or min but having that much adjustment could benefit in many scenarios. Equally my first bows were not adjustable but shot fine too.

I also believe that Gillo will have done some due diligence to ensure that it is not any issue. Otherwise the reputational damage will be massive if the “30%” turns into a limb killer. And I’m not saying I would put the same trust in all manufacturers.

Stretch


----------



## Rylando

Braveheart said:


> So would it be possible to make a longer ILF limb attachment so people could have the choice of the whole range of colors? Just a thought. &#55357;&#56833;


 I don't think so. The limb bolt doesn't move that way. Formula limbs are just substantially longer than ILF limbs at the bases, which makes it the 27" size.


----------



## Vittorio

UK_Stretch said:


> My understanding is that the GT is 30% adjustable but 15% up and 15% down. Apologies if I have misunderstood. So the stress induced being double that of the overdrawn HP geometry example doesn’t seem right. But as I said I haven’t seen one but remain of the opinion that it wouldn’t put me off the riser. I wouldn’t intentionally buy one to shoot at max or min but having that much adjustment could benefit in many scenarios. Equally my first bows were not adjustable but shot fine too.
> 
> I also believe that Gillo will have done some due diligence to ensure that it is not any issue. Otherwise the reputational damage will be massive if the “30%” turns into a limb killer. And I’m not saying I would put the same trust in all manufacturers.
> 
> Stretch


As said above, this system is around since more than 6 years already, and no specific problems have been happening to anyone because of it. Of course, some limbs are less safe the others if you go much over 20% in nominal draw lenght /poundage (pulling for instance 32" on a commonly sold well known reflex geometry), but archers (and dealers) usually know perfectly what limbs they should avoid to buy/sell if they are facing extra long draw lenght, and not for stacking problems, only. 
I have personnally seen and heard of so many limbs exploding on "normal " risers that I can imagine that those manufacturers are very worried about any even small change on geometries, considering their limbs are already exploding on their own risers quite frequiently. 
Today for instance I have added another model to my personal list of limbs to avoid at all, independently from riser used, as a pair exploded yesterday from a new model I was not expecting to have problems. Believe it or not, one limb has exploded on a new riser of same brand because of mechnical unexpected limbs fitting problems on it (at least, it is what has been said by owner to me). Can happen, happens more frequently for some brands than for others, happens more frequntly for limbs without fiberglass and with carbon only layers, may happen more frequently at extreme temperatures, more frequently for super curved shapes, more frequntly if string them using arm and leg and not a stringer. Happened, happens, will happen. 

To stop this uselss discussion I thing it is time to announce a new generation of risers with >45% of range of adjustmnt. We can do it any moment we wont, if this can stop the 30% range discussion ...:darkbeer:


----------



## Vittorio

Rylando said:


> I don't think so. The limb bolt doesn't move that way. Formula limbs are just substantially longer than ILF limbs at the bases, which makes it the 27" size.


Basically, Formula limbs are just longer pocket ILF limbs, so simply longer limbs than ILF ones, with no known advantages or disadvanteges in terms of performancy over their ILF correspondants. In usual limbs making process, they are simpler to make than shorter pocket limbs, as distance from dovetai bolt to fork is longer and allows easier selection of center axis before tips processing, but this goes in exchange of less range of alignement on riser, because of that added lenght. 
So we went to the radix of the Formula solution, considering formula limbs for what they are: longer limbs that needed longer pockets. But while range of poundage adjustment has been kept using similar fulcrum as the ILF correspondants, limited range of alignement in relationship to ILF counter part is remaining as user's alignement is still at dovetail level


----------



## beleg2

If I'm wrong please tell me but shooting bows 5 to 8 pound over the marked weight is more common than most think. See TradTech limbs.
When we started playing with shorter risers like the warfbows and David Soza created the DASbow (about 2005), getting 8 pounds over the marked weight was the norm and 12 pounds over was the limit.
So, I think that more preloads is not intrinsically dangerous.
JMHO
Martin


----------



## tassie_devil

You don't even need a sort riser or really long DL to shoot limbs well above marked poundage. My draw length is 29.7" and my 30lb W&W limbs are 35lb OTF with 25"WNS forged riser and the limb bolts pretty neutral. That is +16% to marked and I think I could shoot them to about 38 - 40lb no issues with a couple of turns. I may be odd, but the appeal to me of the GT system is to adjust down if I'm forced to have a lay-off for any reason. I went from 24lb limbs to 30lb and ideally would have liked to back off heavier limbs a little more to begin with, but the angle between the dovetail groove and the tiller bolt did not allow this. The biggest issue I had maxing out my first 24lb limbs was not that they couldn't take it, it was the edge of the tiller bolt cutting into the top of the limb. These are issues solved by the GT system: good fit in the pocket regardless of degree of adjustment.

As has already been discussed, the adjustability of the GT is a feature. For many a welcome one. I would also humbly suggest the question of what is the maximum poundage I should draw my XX lb limbs to is a question for the limb manufacturer, not the riser manufacturer. As has already been said, if you have a 32" DL then you may need to think about the implications of shooting 30lb limbs at 45-50lb or whatever, but there are an enormous cross-section of archers who will find this system really useful and be nowhere near the % increase over marked poundage that some are already using.


----------



## straat

>--gt--> said:


> there's a rational level of concern and curiosity when it comes to _ delicate, fiddly, notoriously prone to blowing up in normal use_ limbs
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed it for you.
Click to expand...

Do you feel flattered having this riser bear your initials? Great to see Gillo honour a design engineer in the archery community.


----------



## Braveheart

Vittorio said:


> rsarns said:
> 
> 
> 
> What colors will be available on the 27” and when will they be “in stock”?
> 
> 
> 
> Full table of planned GT risers (at least all those planned up to now) is on GILLLO website at http://www.gilloarchery.it/gt-risers-gillo-archery.html
> 
> 27" Formula is already a running product
> 27" ILF wil start shipping to dealers by the 13th of November
Click to expand...

Someone posted a.pic of their 25 inch orange GT which looks nothing like the 27 inch orange posted on Lancaster. The photo of the 27 inch they call orange looks like a muddy gold. Is the photo accurate or is it same orange the 25 is?


----------



## moomooholycow

Braveheart said:


> Someone posted a.pic of their 25 inch orange GT which looks nothing like the 27 inch orange posted on Lancaster. The photo of the 27 inch they call orange looks like a muddy gold. Is the photo accurate or is it same orange the 25 is?


Was wondering this myself. The orange in the review video looks more orange-y than the gold-looking photo, anyhow. Since I'm looking at a 29", I'd be happy with even the muddy gold, tho, vs. the poopy brown it'll be only available in .

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tooold

My draw length is 32 5/8" and I shoot 40lb MK Korea limbs with a GMX riser (wound up) and I'm holding about 56lbs. If I follow this thread, I'd be able to shoot 48lb limbs in the Gillo rise and wind it right down and still end up with roughly my current holding weight with reduced stress to the limbs. Would this solution relieve people's concerns about undue limd stress? While most modern risers can be would up, the Gillo offers the ability to wind it down. The description on the Lancaster sight makes it very clear exactly where the middle range is. 

One question I do have is that we're told these days that changing the draw weight should only be used to tune the arrows. Will the tuning process be different with the Gillo riser?


----------



## h00fhearted

I suspect Hoyt, will once again, update their latest iteration, with yet another model of their most advance riser ever.


----------



## BuzzMA

One showed up at our range last night. Very impressive piece of work. I'm curious as to whether someone might have generated a Force graph (pounds vs. draw distance, 24-32" 1/4" increments?) for the light neutral and heavy configurations . Wondering whether draw is linear or not at the extreme settings. Oh and RED!


----------



## Braveheart

27 inch Luxor versus 27 inch GT? I thought i read on a thread that you designed the 27 inch Luxor? And that the 27 GT was based off of that? If so, for someone shooting a 27 Luxor, what difference and improvents would they see, besides the obvious if going with the 27 inch GT? Thank you


----------



## Rylando

Braveheart said:


> 27 inch Luxor versus 27 inch GT? I thought i read on a thread that you designed the 27 inch Luxor? And that the 27 GT was based off of that? If so, for someone shooting a 27 Luxor, what difference and improvents would they see, besides the obvious if going with the 27 inch GT? Thank you


I've shot a Luxor 27" and a GT 27" formula. The GT is much more "dampened" feeling and much quieter than a well tuned Luxor for sure. 

I'm no expert so don't make fun of how I explain this, lol. The luxor feels very "flexy" compared to a G1 which feels very stiff shooting. The GT is kind of in the middle for me, but it's hard for me to tell because it is dampened so well due to the limb bolt neoprene bushings. I think it feels nice overall. 

It could be just me, but the GT is shooting my 500-420 spine arrows with less poundage (2-3lbs lighter?) than I got them tuned with on a G1/Luxor. Nice thing about the GT is I was able to adjust for that by just dialing the limb bolts back. Again could just be I shoot weird but that's my experience.


----------



## Braveheart

Rylando said:


> Braveheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27 inch Luxor versus 27 inch GT? I thought i read on a thread that you designed the 27 inch Luxor? And that the 27 GT was based off of that? If so, for someone shooting a 27 Luxor, what difference and improvents would they see, besides the obvious if going with the 27 inch GT? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I've shot a Luxor 27" and a GT 27" formula. The GT is much more "dampened" feeling and much quieter than a well tuned Luxor for sure.
> 
> I'm no expert so don't make fun of how I explain this, lol. The luxor feels very "flexy" compared to a G1 which feels very stiff shooting. The GT is kind of in the middle for me, but it's hard for me to tell because it is dampened so well due to the limb bolt neoprene bushings. I think it feels nice overall.
> 
> It could be just me, but the GT is shooting my 500-420 spine arrows with less poundage (2-3lbs lighter?) than I got them tuned with on a G1/Luxor. Nice thing about the GT is I was able to adjust for that by just dialing the limb bolts back. Again could just be I shoot weird but that's my experience.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## KKW

Reposting from other thread per Vittorio’s suggestion: Just watched the Lancaster product review, so as I understand it, take a 25” ILF riser and put Formula pockets on it and you have a 27” Formula. The vid said that you do not recommend putting Formula pockets on the 27 or forthcoming 29” ILF risers (making 29” and 31”!!! Formula risers). Curious as to why that is, also curious as to why the change of pockets has to be done by a dealer - it looks like it’s a simple enough component to change out.

Really love this idea - when I was looking for a short riser that could accommodate the full compliment of Olympic Recurve bolt-ons for my 9 year old, the best I could do was the then new 21” Hoyt Satori. Fit and finish were sadly not up to the standard I was expecting coming from Hoyt. Now there are all kinds of options from the likes of Bosen and others. As a club instructor, I love the idea that by changing parts around you can put together bows that can grow with the archer, or try out different setups before they invest in their own equipment. Though that would be difficult to do if I have to send the bow to Lancaster every time. Perhaps Gillo can certify our local club bow shop to make changes? I mean, a pivoting pocket is nothing compared to what they have to deal with in sheer variety and complexity of compounds - everything from Oneidas to quad cam systems.

I have a wild idea to use your 29” riser with an ILF pocket with a short limb on the bottom, a formula pocket and long limb on top (both limbs of same rated draw weight) and create a modern Olympic Yumi. (Yeah, I see you all shakin your heads reading this post - “Why?” you ask. “Cuz,” says I.)

What does Carla think of allowing for Gold pockets as the next color choice? Would compliment your UFOs, clicker plates, and stabilizer bushings.


----------



## Vittorio

KKW said:


> Reposting from other thread per Vittorio’s suggestion: Just watched the Lancaster product review, so as I understand it, take a 25” ILF riser and put Formula pockets on it and you have a 27” Formula. The vid said that you do not recommend putting Formula pockets on the 27 or forthcoming 29” ILF risers (making 29” and 31”!!! Formula risers). Curious as to why that is, also curious as to why the change of pockets has to be done by a dealer - it looks like it’s a simple enough component to change out.
> 
> Really love this idea - when I was looking for a short riser that could accommodate the full compliment of Olympic Recurve bolt-ons for my 9 year old, the best I could do was the then new 21” Hoyt Satori. Fit and finish were sadly not up to the standard I was expecting coming from Hoyt. Now there are all kinds of options from the likes of Bosen and others. As a club instructor, I love the idea that by changing parts around you can put together bows that can grow with the archer, or try out different setups before they invest in their own equipment. Though that would be difficult to do if I have to send the bow to Lancaster every time. Perhaps Gillo can certify our local club bow shop to make changes? I mean, a pivoting pocket is nothing compared to what they have to deal with in sheer variety and complexity of compounds - everything from Oneidas to quad cam systems.
> 
> I have a wild idea to use your 29” riser with an ILF pocket with a short limb on the bottom, a formula pocket and long limb on top (both limbs of same rated draw weight) and create a modern Olympic Yumi. (Yeah, I see you all shakin your heads reading this post - “Why?” you ask. “Cuz,” says I.)
> 
> What does Carla think of allowing for Gold pockets as the next color choice? Would compliment your UFOs, clicker plates, and stabilizer bushings.


Several questions, then one by one:

1) Changing pockets on same riser (or riser inside same pockets) needs to fit them toghether matching their manufacturing tolerancies. This is done by thin plastic washers sometime of different thickness on one or both sides under pocket rotation shaft. You need 2 full set of washers of different thicknesses to be sure to be able to fit any pocket to any riser, and a precise sequence to use them, plus a micrometer or a tleast a calliper to understand what washers you are using in reality (they all look the same), and some lithium greese. We have this procedure set at factory level, but not esy to describe on paper, so will surely need some videos.Then you will need all washes in multiple sets. Wrong assembly, then riser wil be difficult to align and may also give some other problems. So, first all this wil be explained and certified to authorized dealers, then we will evaluate when to make full kits availble to public. Not said it is more complicated than compound assembly, just that we need a safe sequence and procedure widely tested before making it availble to public. 

2) Idea of having a Formula pocket on one side and an ILF one on the other is let say ... logical. We have in our plans to test it, but first we will need to find proper pair of limbs to make the match shootable. No time yet do do it. 

3) Gold(and other colors) pockets will come soon or later in future, and of course also pockets with different weights (material) or shapes to improve balance, as well as longer bolts and rubbers to allow more unloading, bolts of different colors, risers of different materials themselves (wood 21" riser prototype shown already in Rome)

4) The final objective of the GT project is to offer parts only, no more fully assembeld risers, to allow customers to custom make their own personal riser. Wil take some time, bu we will do it. GT era is just at the beginning.


----------



## Roy D

I had a thought about the hinge of the adjustible pocket; if one makes that a slot perhaps at a slight angle or curve with detent positions one could adjust the # and correct for changes in BH when adjusting the # perhaps without affecting the overal size too much?
Forgive a novice intruding on this thread - I love good engineering when I see it though and can't help to engage and learn more


----------



## Lindos

> The final objective of the GT project is to offer parts only, no more fully assembeld risers, to allow customers to custom make their own personal riser.


Thank you very much for this information. This kind of modularity is exactly what makes the GT interesting to me. I was a bit worried that this potential could be unused.


----------



## thie1973

Has anyone on here used this riser?


----------



## Rylando

thie1973 said:


> Has anyone on here used this riser?


Yes, why? If you read this thread you will see that.


----------



## Rael84

If you've got a specific question about the riser, post it! As Rylando mentioned, a number of people on here have one.


----------



## grantmac

That modularity is exactly what will make me choose a GT once the configuration I want is available (29" ILF with heavy pockets).


----------



## KKW

Vittorio said:


> 4) The final objective of the GT project is to offer parts only, no more fully assembeld risers, to allow customers to custom make their own personal riser. Wil take some time, bu we will do it. GT era is just at the beginning.


Thanks for your full reply. I am looking forward to the future of the GT era!


----------



## limbwalker

Rylando said:


> I've shot a Luxor 27" and a GT 27" formula. The GT is much more "dampened" feeling and much quieter than a well tuned Luxor for sure.
> 
> I'm no expert so don't make fun of how I explain this, lol. The luxor feels very "flexy" compared to a G1 which feels very stiff shooting. The GT is kind of in the middle for me, but it's hard for me to tell because it is dampened so well due to the limb bolt neoprene bushings. I think it feels nice overall.


Ryland, my experience is exactly the same. The Luxor is the most "flexy," followed by the GT, and the G1 is certainly the stiffest feeling.


----------



## limbwalker

Vittorio said:


> 4) The final objective of the GT project is to offer parts only, no more fully assembeld risers, to allow customers to custom make their own personal riser. Wil take some time, bu we will do it. GT era is just at the beginning.


Finally, we have a riser manufacturer that is trying to serve the customer, rather than the other way around.


----------



## rharper

Given the rise formula version, with long limbs, do you have a recommended string length?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## kaki.mungil

Hi All,

I just curious:

1. Did you know what Gillo said on the estimated life span of the rubber dumper ?
2. Is that rubber dumper replaceable and did they sold the replacement parts?
3. how about the brass locking screw, did they sold the replacement parts as well? In the other thread I got information that the brass screw is press the limbs bolt directly, so I suppose that the brass is actually "sacrificed" to lock the limb bolt is it? Did we suppose to prepare the replacement brass if we want to changes limb pocket height quite often?

I try to ask similar question in other thread, before i found this thread. 

Sorry If this question was asked earlier 

Thx


----------



## CrimsonGuard

Vittorio said:


> Anyhow, yes, GT also means --- GILLO Transformer :smile:


This makes me wonder if Gillo *G1* is also a reference to Transformers


----------



## Vittorio

Everything you should need to service yout GT riser is availble from your dealers, from stock or special order.
Detailed spec sheet with model numbers are herebelow. 
Neoprene springs shoud last very long as they are not made by rubber . Anyhow they are availbel as spare parts in standard lenght (nominal 21 mm) or extra lenght (nominal 25 mm) . 25 mm just in hteextreme ca e you want to unload limbs more than average standard 30%
All screws screws are standard Metric, you should be able to find replacements from your hardware stores. Only Brass grub screws may be a bit difficult to find, they can be rplaced by Stainless stell grub screws with nylon top, but in any case they don't egt daged easily.
Lithium grease is needed to lubricte the transversal shafts and limbs bots tapped holes in them again if they are removed. You can use any sort of Lithium grease for this, if you already have it.


----------



## kaki.mungil

Vittorio said:


> Everything you should need to service yout GT riser is availble from your dealers, from stock or special order.
> Detailed spec sheet with model numbers are herebelow.
> Neoprene springs shoud last very long as they are not made by rubber . Anyhow they are availbel as spare parts in standard lenght (nominal 21 mm) or extra lenght (nominal 25 mm) . 25 mm just in hteextreme ca e you want to unload limbs more than average standard 30%
> All screws screws are standard Metric, you should be able to find replacements from your hardware stores. Only Brass grub screws may be a bit difficult to find, they can be rplaced by Stainless stell grub screws with nylon top, but in any case they don't egt daged easily.
> Lithium grease is needed to lubricte the transversal shafts and limbs bots tapped holes in them again if they are removed. You can use any sort of Lithium grease for this, if you already have it.
> 
> View attachment 7196391
> 
> View attachment 7196393
> 
> View attachment 7196395


great ! Thanks Vittorio !


----------



## jmcmurchie1

Vittorio, Have you had a chance to see how other manufacturers limbs react to such a large range of adjustment?


----------



## Vittorio

jmcmurchie1 said:


> Vittorio, Have you had a chance to see how other manufacturers limbs react to such a large range of adjustment?


After 8 months of sales for the GT risers family in all lengths, we have no records of any specific special reaction from any of the limbs our customers have used with them.


----------



## Dennis2581

Vittorio said:


> After 8 months of sales for the GT risers family in all lengths


Something I wanted to ask a while ago when looking through the specs. Any chance that you will make a 27" ILF LH version?
I'd be super curious to try this system.


----------



## Vittorio

Dennis2581 said:


> Something I wanted to ask a while ago when looking through the specs. Any chance that you will make a 27" ILF LH version?
> I'd be super curious to try this system.


LH GT, you can get 25" ILF and 27" Formula at present.

Next GT LH model will most probably be a 23" ILF / 25" formula 

29" LH may come before 27" LH, or together, early next year

Presently we still offer G1-27 LH for those that want a 27" ILF


----------



## ItsJim

I kinda want one of these, but am having such a torrid love affair with my 27" G1 (thanks Vittorio!) that I don't want any interruptions right now...maybe later.


----------



## Heartmood

So I'm going to get a GT29...


----------



## Vittorio

Coming Soon:

GT 23 ILF RH
GT 25 Formula RH


----------



## stick monkey

We need unhappy black risers especially the 29


----------



## Vittorio

stick monkey said:


> We need unhappy black risers especially the 29


First Black Color GT will be G03L-RSI-25-RH-GBK : Black riser, Gold Pockets and Bolts, 25" RH only --> From November, with Formula 27 version too


----------



## pipcount

If anyone did not like a 27" version, send me a note.. I would like to try/buy used. My Inno CXT is not working with my UUKHA limbs.


----------



## ngnrnlo

#Gillogoldmedal said:


> We are proud to introduce our new revolutionary family of *GILLO GT Recurve risers*, that will definitely change the concepts of poundage adjustment and fine tuning for Recurve Olympic and Bare Bow shooting, as well as offer to archers unprecedented solutions to balance and stabilize their bow.
> 
> Here below you will find our press release about GT Family, as well as first pictures of GT risers, with many other information to follow in the next days.
> 
> Full information about available and planned risers in the GT family are on our website at www.gilloarchery.it , and your preferred Dealers can already support you in the transition to this new revolutionary solution.
> 
> *Welcome to the GT age, were #Gillochangingthegame*
> 
> View attachment 6971871
> 
> 
> View attachment 6971873


I know gillo gt is supposed to be barebow, but can you install sights if you wanted to?


----------



## nex667

The GT has all the threats you need to use it for OR. I do that myself ;-)


----------



## Rael84

I use a GT for OR as well. There's a really nice vbar called the UFO specifically for the riser.


----------



## Vittorio

GT risers are designed to be multi-purpose, here some pictures from the WA registered competition of last weekend in Busto Arsizio, Italy


----------



## DMcLeod

Which is the standard size for the neoprene spring @25 ILF? 21mm oder 25mm?


----------



## tassie_devil

From Vitorrio's post above:



Vittorio said:


> Neoprene springs shoud last very long as they are not made by rubber . Anyhow they are availbel as spare parts in standard lenght (nominal 21 mm) or extra lenght (nominal 25 mm) . 25 mm just in hteextreme ca e you want to unload limbs more than average standard 30%


----------



## DMcLeod

So, 21mm comes with the bow as default?!


----------

